# Where to place a Pot filler over stove



## bharrington (Sep 14, 2004)

I just purchased a pot filler and cannot find any standards about where it should be placed behind the stove. 

Any suggestions?

BH


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello bharrington and welcome to Chef Talk. 

You posted this item in the Welcome Forum, which is for introducing yourself. Please return and do so! :bounce:

In the mean time, I'm moving this to the Equipment Forum where your question will get the attention it deserves. We hope you enjoy all the forums here at Chef Talk Cafe, and that you'll visit the main Chef Talk site for some good articles.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Anywhere that is convenient so long as it reaches the pot you want to fill. You will want to make sure it is higher than your tallest pot as well. There is no science to this, just what makes sense.

Jock


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jock is right. 
Do you have a handle or automatic? I have actually moved my auto to the back right burner.


----------

